# Connecticut Sun Announce 2009 Schedule



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

The Connecticut Sun will open the 2009 season with back-to-back games, hosting the Washington Mystics on Saturday, June 6th at 4 p.m. before visiting the New York Liberty the following afternoon in a rematch of last year's WNBA Eastern Conference Semifinal Series.Entering their seventh season in Connecticut, the Sun will play 10 of their first 16 games at home. Additionally, 11 of Connecticut's 17 regular season home games this season will be played on a Friday, Saturday or Sunday, and six of those games feature an afternoon tip-off.
"We will get tested early, and closing the season with five of our last seven games on the road is a real challenge," Connecticut Sun General Manager Chris Sienko said Thursday. "But with so many weekend dates and afternoon starts, it's a great home schedule for our fans."
Among the highlights on the home schedule are games against defending Western Conference Champion San Antonio on June 21st, WNBA champion Detroit on July 11th and August 25th, Candace Parker and the Los Angeles Sparks on July 14th, Diana Taurasi and the Phoenix Mercury on July 28th and Sue Bird and the Seattle Storm on August 13th. The games against Los Angeles and Phoenix will be televised nationally by ESPN2.
The Sun, who finished 21-13 during the 2008 regular season before falling to the Liberty in a hard-fought three-game playoff series, have never missed the playoffs under two-time WNBA Coach of the Year Mike Thibault. Since relocating to Connecticut prior to the 2003 season, the Sun have been one of the most successful teams in the WNBA.
Connecticut Sun season ticket plans are on sale and can be reserved by calling a Sun Ticket Sales Representative at 1.877.SUN.TIXX, e-mailing the Sun at [email protected] or visiting www.connecticutsun.com. 
2009 CONNECTICUT SUN SCHEDULE

DATE OPPONENT TIME 
Jun.	Sat. 6 Washington 4:00 pm 
Sun. 7 AT New York 4:00 pm 
Sun. 14 Atlanta 3:00 pm 
Tue. 16 AT Chicago 7:00 pm 
Fri. 19 Chicago 7:00 pm 
Sun. 21 San Antonio 3:00 pm 
Sat. 27 Atlanta 7:00 pm 
Jul.	Thu. 2 AT Indiana 7:00 pm 
Sun. 5 AT Detroit 6:00 pm 
Tue. 7 AT Atlanta 7:30 pm 
Sat. 11 Detroit 7:00 pm 
Tue. 14 Los Angeles 7:00 pm	ESPN2 
Fri. 17 AT San Antonio 7:00 pm 
Sun. 19 Indiana 3:00 pm 
Wed. 22 Sacramento 7:00 pm 
Tue. 28 Phoenix 7:30 pm	ESPN2 
Thu. 30 AT Indiana 7:00 pm 
Aug.	Sat. 1 AT Chicago 7:00 pm 
Sun. 2 AT Detroit 6:00 pm 
Fri. 7 AT Minnesota 7:00 pm 
Sun. 9 Washington 3:00 pm 
Thu. 13 Seattle 7:00 pm 
Fri. 14 AT Washington 7:00 pm 
Wed. 19 New York 7:00 pm 
Fri. 21 AT New York 7:30 pm 
Sat. 22 Minnesota 7:00 pm 
Tue. 25 Detroit 7:00 pm 
Thu. 27 AT Seattle 7:00 pm 
Sat. 29 AT Phoenix 7:00 pm 
Sun. 30 AT Los Angeles 6:30 pm 
Sep.	Tue. 1 AT Sacramento 7:00 pm 
Fri. 4 New York 7:00 pm 
Fri. 11 AT Atlanta 7:30 pm 
Sun. 13 Indiana 3:00 pm


----------

